# Need a DigiCAM



## luckysmeg (Apr 26, 2009)

Hello Friends!

I want to buy a Digital camera for my personeel use.I don't have much knowledge about camerasm,But i want a good looking,with good features.

i had a look on some cameras.I found sony cybershot really cool,but my friend told to have a canon digicam.

We ended up with Canon powershot A2000IS,as cybershot doesn't offer zoom while shooting videos(except Sony T series)...

Anyways,can you pls suggest some good options,my budget is under 13k....

pls reply
Lokesh Chhabra


----------



## acewin (May 5, 2009)

Sony W220, A2000IS has zoome but overall sony is better IMO,

there are a few more cameras you can check out.
Like Nikon S550


----------



## amitash (May 5, 2009)

I too had a 13k budget in mind, but i found the nikon coolpix s710 for 14.3k and i went for that...Its 14.5 mpx and im loving it.


----------



## Ankit (May 5, 2009)

Why not sony t series... go for T77 will fir in your budget and if you are ready to purchase from grey market than even t90 or t500 will fit in your budget.


----------



## luckysmeg (May 6, 2009)

Got a Sony Cybershot W220,at last,its a 12.1 mp camera with some good features,,,but have one negative that i can not zoom while shooting a video...

if there are some more Goods and bads that you know pls tell....
guide to some of its features n all,i'll be trying it,...but i can miss something,....

thanx for your answers,hoping same in future posts..

Lokesh Chhabra


----------

